
How We Replaced React with Phoenix - tortilla
https://robots.thoughtbot.com/how-we-replaced-react-with-phoenix
======
bluejekyll
is the problem real UI vs API, or is it more about language choice. That is,
was JavaScript the pain point?

For you could write the UI in your backend language, would you have made a
different decision? I ask, bc, this is a big reason why I'm excited by
webassembly.

~~~
douglasfshearer
Their pain point was having multiple frameworks which a contributor would have
to be familiar with to make changes to the application. Moving from two
frameworks, to a single framework, increased the number of contributions to
the application.

They traded outright frontend performance, so as to increase the iterations on
what is an internal tool, and thus make it more useful to the company.

